# +905 xxxxxxxxxx-Nr



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe heute mehrmals Anrufe auf zwei verschiedene Handys (jeweils vier Anrufe über kurze Zeit) von der Nr: +0905 427625522 bekommen.
Ich kenne persönlich keinen, den so eine RufNr besitzt.
Es gab auch keine Möglichkeit  diese Anrufe anzunehmen (zu kurz).

Kennt jemand diese Vorwahl (Landeskennzahl?) ?
Gibt's auch Mehrwertdienste , die mit 0905 beginnen?
Hat schon jemand mit so eine RufNr zu tun gehabt?

Gruß
emnit


----------



## BenTigger (2 März 2004)

Ganz klar dient das lediglich dazu, dich zu einem Rückruf zu verleiten. Damit du dann viel Geld für nischt zahlen darfst und der andere reicher wird.

Nummer einfach ignorieren und löschen.


----------



## sascha (2 März 2004)

0905 is Nigeria. Da würde ich mal besser die Finger von lassen - außer, Du hast Verwandte dort oder willst 100 Millionen Dollar aufs Konto...


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

*+ 0905*

Diese Vermutung habe ich auch.
Ich habe jedoch nirgendwo (Suchmaschienen, diese Forum) eine Bestätigung gefunden, dass so eine Nr überhaupt vergeben ist.
Gibt's dazu feste Hinweise?

emnit


----------



## sascha (2 März 2004)

> Ich habe jedoch nirgendwo (Suchmaschienen, diese Forum) eine Bestätigung gefunden, dass so eine Nr überhaupt vergeben ist.
> Gibt's dazu feste Hinweise?



:gruebel:


----------



## Fidul (3 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> 0905 is Nigeria. Da würde ich mal besser die Finger von lassen - außer, Du hast Verwandte dort oder willst 100 Millionen Dollar aufs Konto...


?

Ich dachte bisher immer, daß Nigeria mit der +234 ausgestattet wurde. Allerdings würde das jetzt erklären, warum ich meine _Freunde_ da unten komischerweise nie erreichen konnte.


----------



## eb-victim (3 März 2004)

emnit schrieb:
			
		

> +0905 427625522


+90 (also 0090) ist Türkei/Nordzypern.
Keine Ahnung, was 0905 in Deutschland bedeutet ...  :-? 
... die Telekomiker haben gerade ihren Tarifrechner abgeklemmt ...


----------



## eb-victim (3 März 2004)

emnit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe heute mehrmals Anrufe auf zwei verschiedene Handys (jeweils vier Anrufe über kurze Zeit) von der Nr: +0905 427625522 bekommen.


Laut Telekom-Tarifrechner (Stand 1.1.2002) ist
0090542 eine Vorwahl des türkischen Mobilfunknetzes.
Vielleicht bloß falsch verwählt ...


----------

